# MBT Labor Day Sale



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Labor Day weekend sale 8am Friday thru 1pm Monday. 
Everything in the store is on sale!

Nitrox Computers $189
Regs starting at $169
5mm premium wetsuits $139
3/2 full wetsuits $69
Fill cards buy 2 get one free
SS Backplate/ Wing BC's $529
Spearguns up to 25% off
Free-diving fins 20% off
and save an ADDITIONAL 10% on our most popular already discounted equipment packages! 
Lots more!
All first quality current model equipment. 

MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, FL
(850) 455-7702
www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, see ya tomorrow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll have football on the big screens Saturday too..


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like it could get a little controversial around there.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Needed a 5mm wetsuit and found just the right one. 

BTT


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for a great weekend! We'll be open til at least 1pm today (Monday).


----------

